# Android and iPhone app updates



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

Is anybody having problems with T-shirt forums app on the androids phone


----------



## JackyBrown (Jan 23, 2014)

Affirmative I was able to download but not open and was prompted to contact the administrator of the forum.


----------



## Mel Squared (May 7, 2013)

yup, I thought it was just my phone. The error pops up and disappears so fast, I still don't know what it says!


----------



## metalbone (Sep 7, 2013)

Having issues with Iphone and ipad as well.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

iphone doesnt work either and the tech questions forum doesnt allow me to post.


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm having the same problem too on iPhone and ipad...


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

i can get on the forums with Android, but a lot of posts are missing within certain threads. and it doesn't handle photos properly. i've had this problem for quite awhile.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

is anyone from tsf paying attention?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll look into this. I'll see if I can move this thread to the tech questions area.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

binki said:


> iphone doesnt work either and the tech questions forum doesnt allow me to post.


I think I fixed the permissions on the troubleshooting section of the forum so questions can be posted there: Tech and Troubleshooting Help Desk - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Mel Squared (May 7, 2013)

package file doesn't match the file version, please go to your forums admincp->Plugin&Products-> Manage products to upgrade using the latest installation xml is the exact error I am getting on all android products. This is day 5 of getting this error.


----------



## thom7215 (Apr 3, 2013)

Mel Squared said:


> package file doesn't match the file version, please go to your forums admincp->Plugin&Products-> Manage products to upgrade using the latest installation xml is the exact error I am getting on all android products. This is day 5 of getting this error.


I am getting the exact same error. On tapatalk and tsf app.


----------



## martyw (Mar 5, 2011)

Having the same problem trying to connect with the android app, says package version doesnt match the installed version when trying to start
Regards marty


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yep, same problem.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

That's what I am seeing as well 
I hope it gets fixed soon


----------



## Refinery (Nov 4, 2013)

Yep iPhone app an issue here too.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

This should be working now everyone. Thank you for reporting it.

Regards,
CG - Community Support


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes it is working


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Working here too. (iPhone)


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

the app itself is working, but i'm still having problems with posts that contain images. those specific posts don't show, but the ones with just text do. i'm using the Samsung Galaxy S3.


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes...its working again...my life is once again complete!


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

If any of you happen to also use the Tapatalk Pro app to read t-shirtforums, I found that I had to uninstall and re-install the app on my phone and it worked fine again.


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

Working now

Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

it is working for me now.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Working but a lot of blank post same as 23 spiderman.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks, Randy, I thought I was the only one. Newer threads seem to work better than the older ones.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Working on my iPhone but not on my iPad. It used to work fine on my iPad.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

I would uninstall and reinstall the app on the iPad.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Uninstalled and reinstalled and it is working now. Yay!


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

problem back again day two of no mobile access


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

Mine won't work either. Uninstalled and reinstalled. I hardly use it anymore since it still gives me blank entries on some posts. Using Android on Galaxy S3.


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

Yep...not working again on iPhone and ipad


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess nobody is paying attention to this one


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

It's working again...yay!!!


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

it's working again for me. thanks!


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

Same here

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Does not work on my android note 2.
package file mismatch error.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

spiderx1 said:


> Does not work on my android note 2.
> package file mismatch error.


Have you tried clearing the apps cache? It should be working again now according to this update: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tech-troubleshooting-help-desk/t360738.html#post2032650


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

spiderx1 said:


> Does not work on my android note 2.
> package file mismatch error.



What Rodney said. 

Also what OS version are you on?

HB


----------

